# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Α/Γ  ΚΩΣ   (L 116)

## Leonardos.B

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το Α/Γ ΚΩΣ  .Φωτογραφίες οπως η ζωή μας,  αλλες καλές  και αλλες οχι.
   Η ιστορία του πλοίου,η ιδια οπως αυτή του Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ.
Βίκτωρα Χιώτη,αν θυμάμαι καλά σε αυτό υπηρέτησες,και κάποιοι χώροι του ,πρέπει (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)να σου είναι γνώριμοι.
KVS  2.jpgΑΡΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΟΝ ΚΩΣ.jpgΚΩΣ  3.jpgΚΩΣ  4.jpgΚΩΣ  5.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το Α/Γ ΚΩΣ .Φωτογραφίες οπως η ζωή μας, αλλες καλές και αλλες οχι.
> Η ιστορία του πλοίου,η ιδια οπως αυτή του Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ.
> Βίκτωρα Χιώτη,αν θυμάμαι καλά σε αυτό υπηρέτησες,και κάποιοι χώροι του ,πρέπει (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)να σου είναι γνώριμοι.
> KVS  2.jpgΑΡΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΟΝ ΚΩΣ.jpgΚΩΣ  3.jpgΚΩΣ  4.jpgΚΩΣ  5.jpg


 Όλοι οι χώροι μου ήταν γνώριμοι κ σαν τηλεγραφητής που ήμουν ιδιαίτερα ο ασύρματος που  τον ξαναβλέπω ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια έστω κ σε φωτό :Fat: .
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δικές μου φωτό του καραβιού κάτι που ήμασταν ψαρωμένοι,κάτι που άνοιγαν ερμάρια κ έκλεβαν,φοβόμουν να φέρω την φωτογραφική μου μέσα...

----------


## Leonardos.B

Δύο ακόμαΚΩΣ  6.jpgΚΩΣ 7.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δύο ακόμαΚΩΣ  6.jpgΚΩΣ 7.jpg


H πρώτη πολύ ωραία.Δεν μου είχε τύχει να βάλουμε αμάξια επάνω κ η ράμπα είχε κατεβεί μόνο μιά φορά,παραλαβή-παράδοση κυβερνήτου.Σε ποιό μέρος είναι εδώ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό εδώ κ μετά,θα παρουσιάσω το πλοίο όπου υπηρέτησα κ με συνδέουν τόσες κ τόσες αναμνήσεις. :Pride:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Love Heart: 
Πολλά ταξίδια,ασκήσεις κ μεταφορές,σε Ελλάδα κ Κύπρο.Αμέτρητες ώρες βάρδια σε ασύρματο,κατάστρωμα κ καταπέλτη.
Επισκευή ( ΠΕΑΚ ) στον Ναύσταθμο Κρήτης.
Τώρα το αγαπημένοι μου Κωσάκι κείται στον πάτο του Κρητικού πελάγους  αφού βυθίστηκε ως στόχος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παραδόθηκε από το Christy Corporation στο Αμερικανικό ΠΝ το 1954 ως USS WHITFIELD COUNTY LST 1169,μέλος μιάς κλάσης από 15 σκάφη.
Έδρασε στον πόλεμο του Βιετνάμ μεταξύ 1965-1972. Παραδόθηκε στο Ελληνικό ΠΝ το 1977 . Ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελλάδα μαζί με το αδελφό Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ κ το Α/Τ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ.Εντάχθηκε στην δύναμη του Στολίσκου Πλοίων Απόβασης (ΣΠΑ),μετέπειτα Διοίκηση Πλοίων Απόβασης (ΔΠΑ).Παροπλίστηκε το 2000 κ βυθίστηκε το 2004 ως στόχος από τις ΤΠΚ ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ,ΣΤΑΡΑΚΗΣ με κ/β Penguin κ από τις Τ/Α ΛΑΙΛΑΨ κ ΤΥΦΩΝ με τορπίλες.
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ  Τάραντας.jpg Περιοδικό ΠΤΗΣΗ
Η είσοδος στον Ναύσταθμο του Τάραντα,πίσω το Castelo Aragonese έδρα ιταλικής ναυτικής διοίκησης,είναι κλασική φωτογραφία γιά πολλά πολεμικά, ιταλικά κ άλλα.
Τα 2 Τerrebonne Parish έκαναν κάποτε τον εκπαιδευτικό πλου της ΣΜΥΝ,~μέχρι το 1980 κ προφανώς περί αυτού πρόκειται εδώ.
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ hellasarmy.jpg hellasarmy
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ HN LST fb 1.jpg
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ HN LST fb 2.jpg Οι 2 από το fb ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΠΝ-ΑΡΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΑ
Στη Νο3 άποψη από την γέφυρα  προς μεσόστεγο κ πρόστεγο.Στην Νο4 πυροβόλο No 32 , 2 χ 3"/50 RF. Στο απέναντι πβ Νο31 πήγαινα σε συναγερμό.Όταν ήμουν ξεκούραστος κ με καλό καιρό,από αυτό το σημείο απολάμβανα την άσκηση κ την μεγάλη αγάπη μου την θάλασσα.
Αυτά τα πβ  (  τα ίδια ήταν στα Fletcher  )  ξεπερασμένα πλέον,ήταν κατάλληλα γιά βολή επιφανείας κ κατά ελικοφόρων αεροσκαφών ή ελικοπτέρων.Θυμάμαι κάποτε πέταξε ένα F-104 από πάνω μας κ μέχρι να γυρίσει το πβ, είχε εξαφανιστεί....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εκτόπισμα: 2590  ελαφρό,  6225 τόν. με πλήρη φόρτο
Διαστάσεις: 117.1x16.8x 5.2 μ.
Πυροβόλα : 3x2 76 mm/50 RF Mk33 - 3 Rheinmetall S20 20mm/90 ( αρχικά 5 Οerlikon 20mm/70 )
Mηχανές   : 4 diesei General Motors 6000 BHP , 2 έλικες
Ταχύτητα  : 15.0  ( πρακτικά 12.0 κ. ) - Εμβέλεια: 15000 ν.μ. με 9.0 κ.
Πλήρωμα  :  115 - Στρατεύματα 395
Αποβατικές άκατοι : 4 LCVP
Ραντάρ     : 1 επιφανείας Raytheon SPS21 - 1 ναυσιπλοϊας Decca
Σύστημα Δ/νσης Βολής: 2 κατευθυντήρες Μk 63 με ραντάρ Western Electric SPG34  
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ γ.jpg navource
Tελευταίες στιγμές του αγαπημένου πλοίου.
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ γέφυρα.jpglst1169.homestead
Γέφυρα,οι μπουλμέδες στα παλίά αμερικάνικα καράβια ήταν μαύροι.Διακρίνονται τα χαρακτηριστικά φινιστρίνια τα οποία χωρίζονται από ένα διάδρομο με τα παραλληλόγραμμα εξωτερικά παράθυρα που μπήκαν αρχές του 60.

Α)Γ ΚΩΣ ΗΝ LST fb 2.jpgΑπό το fb EΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΠΝ-Αρματαγωγά
Η φωτό είναι από τότε που το πλοίο ήταν αμερικάνικο.Εδώ βλέπουμε μεταφορά ανθρώπου.Τέτοιες πρακτικές είναι αυνηθισμένες ως γυμνάσια στις ασκήσεις

----------


## tomcat

Είχα και εγώ την τύχη το σωτήριο έτος  1997 να κάνω διήμερο εκπαιδευτικό πλου(Σαβ/κο) με το πλοίο τον Ιούνιο .Θυμάμαι ακόμα ότι σε σχέση με τον “AΡΗ” ήταν η μέρα με την νύχτα σε συνθήκες ενδιαιτήσεων και όχι μόνο.
Αυτό που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσω όμως πότε ήταν η απίστευτη ζέστη αλλά και οι τραγικέςσυνθήκες υγιεινής στις τουαλέτες του. Οι έχοντες υπηρετήσει εκεί είμαι σίγουροςότι θα με καταλάβουν απόλυτα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχα και εγώ την τύχη το σωτήριο έτος  1997 να κάνω διήμερο εκπαιδευτικό πλου(Σαβ/κο) με το πλοίο τον Ιούνιο .Θυμάμαι ακόμα ότι σε σχέση με τον “AΡΗ” ήταν η μέρα με την νύχτα σε συνθήκες ενδιαιτήσεων και όχι μόνο.
> Αυτό που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσω όμως πότε ήταν η απίστευτη ζέστη αλλά και οι τραγικέςσυνθήκες υγιεινής στις τουαλέτες του. Οι έχοντες υπηρετήσει εκεί είμαι σίγουροςότι θα με καταλάβουν απόλυτα.


Φίλε μου,εκπαιδευτικό πλου,ως τι πήγες;
Στο ΕΚ.Π.ΑΡΗΣ δεν έχω μπει αλλά το 1982,ήμουν 81Δ κληρουχία,οι ενδιαιτήσεις ήταν πολύ καλές,άνετα κ καθαρά troops με κλιματιστικά που έτσι κ δούλευαν στο full,το καλοκαίρι κρύωνες. Το ίδιο κ στον Ασύρματο όπου ήμουν λόγω ειδικότητας.
Οι συνθήκες στις τουαλέτες ήταν ικανοποιητικές εκτός κ είχαμε μέσα τρελλαμένους,απολυόμενους της ΕΛΔΥΚ.
Γενικά καμμιά σχέση με τα Α/Τ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα πλοία της κλάσης΄ήταν παράγωγα των  2 Τalbot County των πρώτων αμερικάνικων Α/Γ μεταπολεμικώς τα οποία σημειωτέον ήταν ατμοκίνητα.
Είχαν δυνατότητα μεταφοράς αριθμού τεθωρακισμένων,οχημάτων ή άλλου βαρέος υλικού μέσα στο χώρο αρμάτων κ επάνω στο μεσόστεγο, σε τμήμα  του οποίου μπορούσε να προσαπονηωθεί 1 ελικόπτερο ΑΒ-212 ASW/EW. Yπήρχαν 2 μπίγες γιά την φορτοεκφόρτωση υλικού στο κατάστρωμα ή κάτω στον χώρο αρμάτων. Προσωπικό κ ελαφρό υλικό αποεπιβιβάζετο με τα ΑΒΑΚ όταν το πλοίο ευρίσκετο σε απόσταση από την ξηρά.Δυνατότητα φορτοεκφόρτωσης του βαρέος υλικού μέσω του καταπέλτη στο χώρο αρμάτων ( ο οποίος διέθετε γιά ευκολία turntable ) κ μέσω ράμπας στο μεσόστεγο οχημάτων μέχρι 2,5 τόν. 
Πλοία της κλάσης χρησιμοποιήθηκαν εκτός από τις ΗΠΑ,την Ισπανία,Τουρκία ( 2 ),Βενεζουέλα.Φέρονται να χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα από το Περού.

Α)Γ ΚΩΣ καταπέλτης.jpg 
Eκφόρτωση τεθ/νου μεταφοράς προσωπικού Μ113.
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ μεσόστεγο.jpg
'Αποψη του μεσοστέγου προς την υπερδομή.Διακρίνεται αριστερά μέρος της ράμπας ( κεκλιμένο ) κ στο βάθος οι μπίγες ( φορτωτήρες ).
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ ΝΚ.jpg
Επισκευή στον Ναύσταθμο Κρήτης.Διακρίνονται το Α/Γ ΣΥΡΟΣ L144 μάλλον υπό παροπλισμό,το Α/Β ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ L170 κ η καπνοδόχος ενός Α/Τ κλάσης Αdams.
Πηγή: όλα  lst1169.homestead

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Εκτόπισμα: 2590 * ελαφρό*,  6225 τόν. με πλήρη φόρτο


Αυτό το ελαφρό εκτόπισμα δείχνει μια ....ελαφρότητα ανάρμοστη για πολεμικό πλοίο  :Wink:  
Προφανώς η πηγή των στοιχείων μετέφρασε καταλέξη το light displacement. Οπως βλέπω *εδώ* σε μητρώο άλλου αρματαγωγού το Ναυτικό χρησιμοποιέι τους όρους "άφορτο εκτόπισμα" για το light displacement και εκτόπισμα "πλήρες φόρτου" (sic, νομίζω γλωσσικά πιο καλά στέκει το με πλήρη φόρτο) για το full load displacement.
Επίσης *εδώ* σε μητρώο αντιτορπιλικού αλλά της ίδιας περίπου περιόδου (ένταξη στο στόλο τέσσερα χρόνια πριν το Α/Γ Κώς) ανφέρεται "εκτόπισμα εις άφορτον κατάσταση" και "εκτόπισμα εις κατάσταση πλήρους φόρτου" αντίστοιχα οπότε δεν άλλε η ορολογία σημαντικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό το ελαφρό εκτόπισμα δείχνει μια ....ελαφρότητα ανάρμοστη για πολεμικό πλοίο  
> Προφανώς η πηγή των στοιχείων μετέφρασε καταλέξη το light displacement. Οπως βλέπω *εδώ* σε μητρώο άλλου αρματαγωγού το Ναυτικό χρησιμοποιέι τους όρους "άφορτο εκτόπισμα" για το light displacement και εκτόπισμα "πλήρες φόρτου" (sic, νομίζω γλωσσικά πιο καλά στέκει το με πλήρη φόρτο) για το full load displacement.
> Επίσης *εδώ* σε μητρώο αντιτορπιλικού αλλά της ίδιας περίπου περιόδου (ένταξη στο στόλο τέσσερα χρόνια πριν το Α/Γ Κώς) ανφέρεται εκτο"εκτόπισμα εις άφορτον κατάσταση" και "εκτόπισμα εις κατάσταση πλήρους φόρτου" αντίστοιχα οπότε δεν άλλε η ορολογία σημαντικά.


Kατ'αρχήν το ελαφρό πάει στο πλοίο κ όχι στο εκτόπισμα αν κ προκειμένου γιά διαλύσεις, εμπορικά χρησιμοποιείται στη τιμή το "ανά τόννο ελαφρού εκτοπίσματος".Ομολογουμένως δεν γνώριζα το "άφορτο" που χρησιμοποιεί το ΠΝ. Το 2o pdf δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το2o pdf είναι τεράστιο (292 MB) και για αυτό αργεί να ανοίξει. Ειναι το Μητρώο του Α/Τ Σαχτούρης και αφού ανφέρεται σε πείραμα ευσταθειας που έγινε το 1977 δειχενι την ορολογια της εποχής που ενταχτηκε το Α/Τ Κως στο στόλο. Η σελίδα που μας ενδιαφέρει απότ ο δφ ειναι η παρακάτω και οι όροι για τα εκτοπίσματα είναι στα εδάφια κ και λ
GMPATSACHTOURIS_00001_0041.jpg

----------


## tomcat

> Φίλε μου,εκπαιδευτικό πλου,ως τι πήγες;
> Στο ΕΚ.Π.ΑΡΗΣ δεν έχω μπει αλλά το 1982,ήμουν 81Δ κληρουχία,οι ενδιαιτήσεις ήταν πολύ καλές,άνετα κ καθαρά troops με κλιματιστικά που έτσι κ δούλευαν στο full,το καλοκαίρι κρύωνες. Το ίδιο κ στον Ασύρματο όπου ήμουν λόγω ειδικότητας.
> Οι συνθήκες στις τουαλέτες ήταν ικανοποιητικές εκτός κ είχαμε μέσα τρελλαμένους,απολυόμενους της ΕΛΔΥΚ.
> Γενικά καμμιά σχέση με τα Α/Τ.


Αγαπητέ φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτη στο πλοίο είχα μπει ως μαθητής παραγωγικήςσχολής του Π.Ν. (Σ.Μ.Υ.Ν.) το δε πλοίο και γενικότερα όλα τα Α/Γ  της διοίκησης(νυν Δ.Α.Δ.) είχαν ως “δευτερεύοντα” καθήκοντα τους εκπαιδευτικούς πλόες με τιςσχολές (Σ.Μ.Υ.Ν ή Σ.Ν.Δ.) . Όσον αφορά δε τις ενδιαιτήσεις από το 1982 έως το 1997 υπάρχει μια διαφορά 15 ετών που δικαιολογείαπόλυτα την κατάσταση των χώρων που ανέφερα. Ο “ΑΡΗΣ” ήταν με διαφορά ότι καλύτερουπήρξε σε υποδομές για φιλοξενία μαθητών…..Τέλος για το διαμέρισμα του ασυρμάτουτου ΚΩΣ που ανέφερες έχω να πω ότι ήταν ο χώρος που πέρασα τις περισσότερες ώρεςλογω ειδικότητας και βρισκόταν σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση συγκριτικά με το υπόλοιποπλοίο πάντα .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητέ φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτη στο πλοίο είχα μπει ως μαθητής παραγωγικήςσχολής του Π.Ν. (Σ.Μ.Υ.Ν.) το δε πλοίο και γενικότερα όλα τα Α/Γ  της διοίκησης(νυν Δ.Α.Δ.) είχαν ως “δευτερεύοντα” καθήκοντα τους εκπαιδευτικούς πλόες με τιςσχολές (Σ.Μ.Υ.Ν ή Σ.Ν.Δ.) . Όσον αφορά δε τις ενδιαιτήσεις από το 1982 έως το 1997 υπάρχει μια διαφορά 15 ετών που δικαιολογείαπόλυτα την κατάσταση των χώρων που ανέφερα.


Φίλε tomcat,στη συνέχεια κατάλαβα ότι θα ήσουν μαθητής κάποιας σχολής γιά να κάνεις εκπ/τικό πλου ΣΚ με Α/Γ γιά τα οποία ασφαλώς κ γνωρίζω ότι αυτό είναι μέσα στα δευτερεύοντα καθήκοντά τους.Εάν δεις στο ποστ 6 υπάρχει φωτό από θερινό εκπαιδευτικό πλου κ κάπου στο θέμα του Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ η ίδια πόζα πάλι στον Τάραντα.Αυτοι οι πλόες στο εξωτερικό γιά την ΣΜΥΝ αταμάτησαν με την παραλαβή του ΕΚΠ ΑΡΗΣ.
Στο θητεία μου 1981-83  το καράβι έκανε μόνο ασκήσεις , μεταφορές κ ταξίδια στην Κύπρο γιά την ΕΛΔΥΚ.Σε σύγκριση με σήμερα οι πλεύσιμες ημέρες ήταν μάλλον πολλές, πάνω από 160 τον χρόνο.
Θυρεός.jpgΠαναγιώτης Μοσχοβίτης
Ο θυρεός του πλοίου
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ προσγιάλωση.jpglst1169.homestead.com
Το πλοίο προσγιαλωμένο.
Α)Γ ΚΩΣ.jpg
2 από τα ΑΒΑΚ ,το ένα κατευθύνεται προς το πλοίο κ το άλλο αναρτημένο στα καπόνια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Mηχανές   : 4 diesei General Motors 6000 BHP , 2 έλικες
> Ταχύτητα  : 15.0  ( πρακτικά 12.0 κ. ) - Εμβέλεια: 15000 ν.μ. με 9.0 κ.


Ας δούμε λίγα περισσότερα για τις μηχανές. Ξεκινάμε με μια φωτογραφί των δύο από τις τέσσερις που είχε από τη γνωστή ομάδα στο fb για τα αρματαγωγά.
prumnio.jpg
Όπως λέει η φωτογραφία είναι το πρυμιό (πρυμναίο στην ορολογία του ΠΝ) μηχανοστάσιο. Είναι η διάταξη που είχαν σε πολλά πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν στον πόλεμο με δυο ξεχωριστά μηχανοστάσιο ώστε αν χτυπηθεί το ένα να μπορεί να κινηθεί το πλοίο από το άλλο. Προφανώς θεωρήθηκε πετυχημένη διάταξη για να εφαρμοστεί και μεταπολεμικά στο Κως.

Οι μηχανές ήταν General Motors 16-278A. Είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα για αυτές τις μηχανές



> Αν ήταν 16-278A τότε ήταν δεκαεξακύλινδρες όπως δείχνει και το 16 η μηχανή έχει 16 κυλίνδρους 8 και 8 σε διαταξη V. Ήταν οι μηχανές που είχαν τα αμερικάνικα υποβρύχια, αρματαγωγά, αντιτορπιλικά συνοδείας (σαν τα δικά μας Θηρία) και αρκετά βοηθητικά πλοία του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού στον πόλεμο. Τις θεωρούσαν πολύ αξιόπιστες μηχανές. Τέτοιες μηχανές αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε το Άτζελα
> fig3-06.jpgfig3-07.jpg Πηγή εικόνων





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotos89
> 
> 
> .Να φανταστέις 1 στα 2  υποβρύχια που  κατασκευάζονταν τότε είχαν 16-278Α και τα αλλα μισά Fairbank Morse.Και  επέιτα απο τη -δέκαέτια του 80 που άρχισαν να τα πουλάνε έιχαμε και  μέρικα στην Ελλάδα(διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)
> 
> 
> Υπήρχαν σε πολλά  πολεμικά μας αλλά από υποβρύχια μόνο στο ΤΡΙΑΙΝΑ S86 που παραλήφθηκε το  1965. ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ S114 κ ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ S115 με παραλαβή 1972-73  είχαν  Fairbanks Morse.


Ήταν δίχρονες ντίζελ, με 16 Κυλίνδρους σε διάταξη V με γωνία 40°. Διάμετρο κυλίνδρου 0,222 m (8 3/4 ") διαδρομή εμβόλου 0,227 m (10,5"). Έδιναν 1.600 bhp ( 1.193 kW) στις 750 στροφές το λεπτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δλδ με αυτές τις μηχανές "γαλουχήθηκαν" γενιές κ γενιές στελεχών του ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS WHITFIELD CTY a.jpgnavsource
Ως USS WHITFIELD COUNTY με πλωτούς διαδρόμους  ( causeway pontoons ) στο Βιετνάμ  ~ 1968. Οι πλωτοί διάδρομοι χρησιμεύουν όταν κοντά στην ακτή απόβασης τα νερά είναι πολύ ρηχά ώστε να "γεφυρώνουν" τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου με την ξηρά κ να διέλθουν από αυτούς τα τεθωρακισμένα ή τα οχήματα.
Μεταφέρονται στην περιοχή της απόβασης φορτωμένα στις πάντες ενός αρματαγωγού κ η φόρτωση σε αυτό είναι πραγματικά ζόρικη διαδικασία.Γιά την τοποθέτησή τους στο ελληνικό ΠΝ ωθούνται ή ρυμουλκούνται από τα ΑΒΑΚ.
πλωτοί διάδρομοι.jpg ibiblio.opg
Πλωτοί διάδρομοι στην απόβαση του Σαλέρνο,1943.
Oι Βρετανοί κ οι Αυστραλοί έχουν αυτοκινούμενους διαδρόμους,τα mexeflotes.
USS WASHTENAW CTY.jpgnavsource
Nότ.Κορέα 1962, WASHOE COUNTY LST1165 με κατάφορτο το μεσόστεγο κ WINDHAM COUNTY LST170 το μετέπειτα τουρκικό ΕRTUGRUL.

TCG SERDAR.jpgnavsource
TCG SERDAR,η Τουρκία παρέλαβε 2 σκάφη της κλάσης κ από αυτά το ΕRTUGRUL μακροημέρευσε αφού ήταν ενεργό μέχρι φέτος το Μάρτιο.
Οι γείτονες που δεν έχουν δημογραφικό κ οικονομικό πρόβλημα είναι σε θέση να κρατούν εν ενεργεία παλιά καράβια περισσότερο από ό,τι εμείς.Άλλο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα 2 Rhein όταν το δικό μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ παροπλίστηκε το 1991.

----------


## tomcat

.......................Οι γείτονες που δεν έχουν δημογραφικό κ οικονομικό πρόβλημα είναι σε θέση να κρατούν εν ενεργεία παλιά καράβια περισσότερο από ό,τι εμείς.ΚΌλλο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα 2 Rhein όταν το δικό μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ παροπλίστηκε το 1991.[/QUOTE]

Αγαπητέ φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτη επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι το Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ παροπλίστηκε  για εντελώς άλλους λόγους ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> .......................Οι γείτονες που δεν έχουν δημογραφικό κ οικονομικό πρόβλημα είναι σε θέση να κρατούν εν ενεργεία παλιά καράβια περισσότερο από ό,τι εμείς.ΚΌλλο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα 2 Rhein όταν το δικό μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ παροπλίστηκε το 1991.


Αγαπητέ φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτη επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι το Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ παροπλίστηκε  για εντελώς άλλους λόγους ...[/QUOTE]
Απ' όσο γνωρίζω ο παροπλισμός του πλοίου κ των  "θηρίων" έγινε με την παραλαβή των Κ/Φ κλάσης Τhetis που τα αντικατέστησαν στους ξιφίες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185847navsource
> Ως USS WHITFIELD COUNTY με πλωτούς διαδρόμους  ( causeway pontoons ) στο Βιετνάμ  ~ 1968. Οι πλωτοί διάδρομοι χρησιμεύουν όταν κοντά στην ακτή απόβασης τα νερά είναι πολύ ρηχά ώστε να "γεφυρώνουν" τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου με την ξηρά κ να διέλθουν από αυτούς τα τεθωρακισμένα ή τα οχήματα.
> Μεταφέρονται στην περιοχή της απόβασης φορτωμένα στις πάντες ενός αρματαγωγού κ η φόρτωση σε αυτό είναι πραγματικά ζόρικη διαδικασία.Γιά την τοποθέτησή τους στο ελληνικό ΠΝ ωθούνται ή ρυμουλκούνται από τα ΑΒΑΚ.


Στη φωτογραφία πιθανότατα χρησιμοποιούν τους πλωτούς διαδρόμους για ντόκο ώστε να δένουν μικρά σκαφη που συμμετείχαν στις επιχειρήσεις στα ποτάμια του Βιετνάμ όπως αυτές που είχαμε δει στην ταινία *Αποκάλυψη Τώρα.*
  Τετοια χρήση βλεπουμε σε άλλο βοηθητικό στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω:
DOCK1.jpg
Αν και άλλα αρματαγωγά (παλιότερα) χρησιμοποιούσαν βαρδαλάντζες (λεμβούχους στην ορολογία του ΠΝ) για τα σκάφη που επιχειρούσαν στα ποτάμια όως ωλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία:
DOCK2.jpg
Οι φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από το βιβλίο των Edward J. Marolda και R. Blake Dunnavent "Combat at Close Quarters Warfare on the Rivers and Canals of Vietnam " που μπορούμε να το διαβάσουμε ονλάιν ή να το κατεβάσουμε *εδώ*.

Πάντως στο ιστορικό του πλοίου διαβάζουμε ότι είχε φορτώσει τετοιους διαδρόμους και άλλο υλικό τον Ιανουάριο του 1968 όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από *εδώ* :
"*Underway on 22 January with a cargo of two pontoon causeway sections*,  the vehicles and men of BMU-1, and a CH-46 helicopter, with its  accompanying "Sea Van," an experimental housing seeing its first  operational test and evaluation on _Whitfield County,_ the tank landing ship headed for Vietnam. Touching at Naha en route, _Whitfield County_ reached Danang on 31 January; transferred the "Sea Van" to _Vernon County;_ and relieved that ship as support LST for ARG "Bravo." With the relief and transfer of the Marines and equipment completed, _Whitfield County_ took on board the men and mail to be transported to ARG "Bravo," and got underway on 2 February.
Over the ensuing month and one-half, _Whitfield_ _County_ operated  with ARG "Bravo" within various operating areas off the DMZ,  occasionally returning to Danang for mail, fleet freight, and passengers  for delivery to the other units of the ready group. The ship also  sailed to Subic Bay as part of the task force for upkeep between 21 and  28 February before she returned to Vietnamese waters. _Terrell County_ (LST-1157) relieved _Whitfield County_ as support LST at Danang on 14 March." (Η *επισήμανση με μαύρ*α δίκή μου)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στη φωτογραφία πιθανότατα χρησιμοποιούν τους πλωτούς διαδρόμους για ντόκο ώστε να δένουν μικρά σκαφη που συμμετείχαν στις επιχειρήσεις στα ποτάμια του Βιετνάμ όπως αυτές που είχαμε δει στην ταινία *Αποκάλυψη Τώρα.*
>   Τετοια χρήση βλεπουμε σε άλλο βοηθητικό στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω:
> DOCK1.jpg


 Όντως μιά άλλη χρήση των διαδρόμων,πρόκειται γιά LCM ( ABM=Α/Β μηχανοκινήτων που έμπαιναν στη ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ )  τροποποιημένα γιά δράση στα ποτάμια κ από την άλλη πάντα είναι μετασκευασμένο Α/Γ του Β'ΠΠ σε αυτοκινούμενο ναυτώνα γιά να "στεγάζει" τα πληρώματα αυτών των πλοιαρίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν και άλλα αρματαγωγά (παλιότερα) χρησιμοποιούσαν βαρδαλάντζες (λεμβούχους στην ορολογία του ΠΝ) για τα σκάφη που επιχειρούσαν στα ποτάμια όως ωλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία:
> DOCK2.jpg


Eίναι είναι το USS HARNETT COUNTY ΑGP 821 Α/Γ μετασκευασμένο σε συνοδό ( μάνα )  περιπολικών,γι'αυτό η κρενόμπιγα κ οι βαρδαλάντζες  ( εγώ δεν έχω δει βαρδαλάντζα σε Α/Γ του ίδιου τύπου στο ΠΝ ) . Τα σκάφη είναι π/π ποταμού PBR.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως στο ιστορικό του πλοίου διαβάζουμε ότι είχε φορτώσει τετοιους διαδρόμους και άλλο υλικό τον Ιανουάριο του 1968 όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από *εδώ* :
> "*Underway on 22 January with a cargo of two pontoon causeway sections*,  the vehicles and men of BMU-1, and a CH-46 helicopter, with its  accompanying "Sea Van," an experimental housing seeing its first  operational test and evaluation on _Whitfield County,_ the tank landing ship headed for Vietnam. Touching at Naha en route, _Whitfield County_ reached Danang on 31 January; transferred the "Sea Van" to _Vernon County;_ and relieved that ship as support LST for ARG "Bravo." With the relief and transfer of the Marines and equipment completed, _Whitfield County_ took on board the men and mail to be transported to ARG "Bravo," and got underway on 2 February.
> Over the ensuing month and one-half, _Whitfield_ _County_ operated  with ARG "Bravo" within various operating areas off the DMZ,  occasionally returning to Danang for mail, fleet freight, and passengers  for delivery to the other units of the ready group. The ship also  sailed to Subic Bay as part of the task force for upkeep between 21 and  28 February before she returned to Vietnamese waters. _Terrell County_ (LST-1157) relieved _Whitfield County_ as support LST at Danang on 14 March." (Η *επισήμανση με μαύρ*α δίκή μου)


Φόρτωνε 1 σε κάθε πάντα κ στη θητεία μου έτυχε να φορτώσουμε μιά φορά.Βλέπω το κατάστρωμα μπορούσε να σηκώσει κ βαρύτερο ελικόπτερο από 1 Ηuey.Το πλοίο που το αντικατέστησε είναι το αδελφό,το κατόπιν Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ.

Όμως δεν έχω δει τα νεότερα ελληνικής κατασκευής Α/Γ τα τύπου "Ιάσων" να φέρουν πλωτούς διαδρόμους κ δεν γνωρίζω αν διαθέτουν την ανάλογη υποδομή προς τούτο.Αν ξέρει κανείς κάτι άλλο,ας το πει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Παραδόθηκε στο Ελληνικό ΠΝ το 1977 . Ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελλάδα μαζί με το αδελφό Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ κ το Α/Τ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ.


Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την περιγραφή της παραλαβής αλλά κια του ταξιδιού προς την Ελλάδα στη Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση *εδώ*.

----------

